# NEW 17 hornet



## All-Around-Outdoorsman

Everyone has heard about the .17hmr? well with hornady doing the new 17 hornet after partenering with savage, i belive it shoots at around 3650 fps and i was wondering what all you think about it? Post below and let me know!


----------



## youngdon

I haven't read the specs on it yet but my guess would be that it will shoot a 20 to 30 grain bullet (30 is probably pushing it weight wise) at the speed you mentioned,3650, it will be a 300yd gun at best (that may be pushing it...I'll want the energy #'s). Great for prairiedogs and such too. The 22 hornet was never a barn burner but it's small powder charge was an advantage, I'm sure the 17 may use even less powder.

I'll add that I don't see myself buying one, if you want a diminutive cartridge go 204 ammo, brass and components as well as load data are plentiful and it's here to stay.


----------



## All-Around-Outdoorsman

Im not quite sure with all the specs and the energy numbers, it is just a 22 hornet i believe necked down to a 17 bullet


----------



## piperpilot3tk

I read about this cartridge a few weeks ago and I instantly wanted one.....dont know why but still want it. Last week I was talking to the local gun store owner about this round and the Savage Walking Varminter that it was going to be chambered in. Next thing I know he is looking at prices and gives me a quote for a new Savage! The price was quite a bit lower than I expected so I gave him the green light!

No word yet on when Savage will begin shipping these, but when I get it and get a scope mounted I will post some pictures of the rifle and some test targets.


----------



## piperpilot3tk

.17 Hornet ballistics charts from Hornady:

Test Barrel (24") Velocity (fps) / Energy (ft-lbs) Muzzle 100 200 300 400 500 3650/592 3078/421 2574/294 2122/200 1721/131 1383/85 Trajectory (inches) Muzzle 100 200 300 400 500 -1.50 1.10 0.00 -6.40 -20.60 
-46.80

Case capacity is larger than .22 Hornet due to the dramatically reduced case taper and sharper shoulder angle. Looking at the energy numbers it appears that it will do well out to 200 yards on coyote, and should be good for ground hogs to 350-400 yards.


----------



## youngdon

I'll be interested to see the prices of ammo for it.


----------



## piperpilot3tk

MSRP for the ammo is $25.27 for a box of 25 rounds. Ammo should be available for around $21.00 to $23.00 a box. In all honesty it will not be much cheaper to reload than .223 due to the fact that the primers and bullet costs are the same, but it should be lots of fun! I am looking forward to having a rifle that has enough power and range to do some intermediate range hunting and target shooting, without the noise and muzzle blast of .223


----------



## All-Around-Outdoorsman

piperpilot3tk, you will have to let us know how it shoots!! Grouping and accuracy!


----------



## piperpilot3tk

When I get it I will give a full report, but dont hold your breath just yet Savage probably wont start shipping them untill late next month at the earliest!


----------



## bones44

Sounds like an interesting round. Looking forward to pics and a report !!


----------



## All-Around-Outdoorsman

me to! i think it would be a neat round to have but dont have the money right now


----------

